# Life in a Magical Gypsy Vardo Style Caravan



## Matt Derrick (May 6, 2020)

Gypsy Vardo Wagons have become something of a symbol of freedom. The home of the traveller, yet home none-the-less. For Frenchy, a young woman from Wellington, New Zealand who works in performance arts and frequently travels, building her own Gypsy-Vardo-Style Caravan was the ideal housing solution.







Her wonderful caravan is packed full of inspiring artistic flare. Testament to her many close friendships with individuals who share her love of art and talents for creation. Nestled amongst the trees, this home is now situated on a rural property, close to town, which is shared with others who live in similar structures as well as a main house. Together they share organic gardens, pizza ovens, fire-baths and all the benefits of community.






Walking inside the gypsy caravan is like being greeted by a work of art. It’s warm, cosy and completely engaging. Everywhere you allow your eye to wander offers a new trinket of art and wonderful design. Artworks created by friends of Frenchy can be found in every place you look, including the impressive mural on the door, completed by her friend Reuben, a tattoo artist in Wellington.






Beyond the artistic flare though, is a very functional caravan and home. With a full kitchen, lounge area, bed, lots of storage and even a toilet (although Frenchy does have use of the main house for showering and bathroom needs).






The Caravan is incredibly well insulated and those cold Wellington nights are kept at bay by a beautiful, custom wood stove that is every bit as artistic as the gypsy wagon itself. Made by Frenchy’s friend Dave (from Stoked woodburning stoves), the stove is built with marbles placed in the sides, which glow when the fire is lit and cast dancing coloured light from the side of the fire.






Of course, no magical home would be complete without the cat, who spends her hours cuddled up on the bed, warmed by the fire and staring out the window watching the world.






Somehow, what a home is like at night is almost more important than during the day. After all, these are the hours when we really need our shelter. A safe, secure place to rest our heads. When the sun sets, and the cold bunkers down for the night, Frenchy’s caravan remains toasty warm and very welcoming.






Not only is this Gypsy Caravan a wonderful home, it’s testament to the determination and skills of Frenchy. She has constructed her own home, for herself, in the way that she likes it. Now, it affords her the freedom to follow her passions and her dreams. Frenchy has blogged about the entire build project of this home, which you can read about here.

https://www.livingbiginatinyhouse.com/magical-gypsy-caravan/


----------

